# около десяти + человек / лет



## dePrades

Привет,

я думаю, что после "около" цифра должна в Р.п., и после цифры в Р.п. имя существительное должно в Р.п. во множественном числе, правда? Я нашла несколько примеров:

- около десяти дней
- около десяти часов
- около десяти журналистов

Но почему вы скажете "около десяти человек" и "около десяти лет"? Лет - и.п. м.ч. и человек - и.п. е.ч.

Спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Mete0rka

Hola, *dePrades! los ejemplos son correctos! ) PERO la palabra "человек" - es un excepción, en ruso decimos** один человек; два/три/четыре человека; пять/шесть/семь...двадцать/двадцать один человек; около десяти человек; много человек
excepción-2: - decimos один год, два года, три/четыре года, пять/шесть...сто/миллион... лет
sólo tienes que recordar *


----------



## covar

*Множественное число:*
И.п.   лета   -   человеки
*Р.п.* *лет     -   человек* (человеков)
Д.п.   летам -   человекам
В.п.   лета   -  человеков
Т.п.   летами -  человеками
П.п.   летах -   человеках


----------



## Ahu Lee

covar said:


> *Множественное число:*
> И.п.   лета   -   человеки
> *Р.п.* *лет     -   человек* (человеков)
> Д.п.   летам -   человекам
> В.п.   лета   -  человеков
> Т.п.   летами -  человеками
> П.п.   летах -   человеках



М.ч. слова _человек_ -- _люди_.


----------



## Sobakus

Ahu Lee said:


> М.ч. слова _человек_ -- _люди_.



А форма _человек_ - это, по-вашему, И.п. ед.ч. что ли?


----------



## Ahu Lee

Sobakus said:


> А форма _человек_ - это, по-вашему, И.п. ед.ч. что ли?



Да нет, по-моему, это не обязательно И.п. ед.ч. В каких-то там падежах слово человек действительно используется во множественном значении (например: пять человек). Но мы не можем, как мне кажется, приписывать никаких "множественных" окончаний к этому слову ("человекам_" -- _это может еще куда не шло, хотя мне это слово тоже не нравится и я вряд ли склонен к его употреблению) А вот слова: _человеками, человеков, человеках, человеки _звучат как-то совсем смехотворно для меня. 

А вы что думаете?


----------



## gvozd

Это всё устаревшие формы, как мне кажется. Ребёнок - дети (не ребёнки же).


----------



## covar

*В.И.Даль*
_Все мы люди, да не все человеки_ - т.е. рода человеческого, но без человеческого достоинства.


----------



## Sobakus

Ahu Lee said:


> Да нет, по-моему, это не обязательно И.п. ед.ч. В каких-то там падежах слово человек действительно используется во множественном значении (например: пять человек). Но мы не можем, как мне кажется, приписывать никаких "множественных" окончаний к этому слову ("человекам_" -- _это может еще куда не шло, хотя мне это слово тоже не нравится и я вряд ли склонен к его употреблению) А вот слова: _человеками, человеков, человеках, человеки _звучат как-то совсем смехотворно для меня.
> 
> А вы что думаете?



Я думаю, что есть в русском слова, в которых некоторые или все формы множественного числа в стандартном варианте супплетивны, однако и несупплетивные формы ещё никуда не делись, просто выпали из стандарта, поменяли значение и т.п. _Года_, вон, например, вообще наоборот практически заменили _лета_.

Формы _ребёнки_, между прочим, никогда не было в стандарте, зато были _ребята_.


----------



## dePrades

тогда  вы тоже скажите "около десяти _ребята_"?


----------



## gvozd

dePrades said:


> тогда  вы тоже скажите "около десяти _ребята_"?



Нет. Около десяти *ребят*. Но учтите, что слово "ребята" также может употребляться применительно ко взрослым людям. Парни=ребята (довольно часто).


----------



## Avanpost

*ВНИМАНИЕ ИЗУЧАЮЩИМ РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК. МНОЖЕСТВЕННОЕ ЧИСЛО К СЛОВУ ЧЕЛОВЕК – ЛЮДИ.

*К сожалению, очень много безграмотных советчиков на этом форуме.


----------



## covar

ЧЕЛОВЕК, -а; люди;_ (устар. и шутл.)_ человеки;_ м._ (с колич. сл. только косв. мн.: человек, человекам, человеками, о человеках).
_Большой толковый словарь русского языка. Гл. ред. С. А. Кузнецов. СПб.: Норинт, 1998._


----------



## Sobakus

dePrades said:


> тогда  вы тоже скажите "около десяти _ребята_"?



Нет, я написал _были_. Множественное число от слова _ребёнок_ во всех формах имеет корень _дет-_. _Ребята_ теперь в основном значит _guys_, но применительно только к мужскому полу. Однако _десять ребят_ всё ещё значит _ten boys_.


----------



## Avanpost

covar said:


> ЧЕЛОВЕК, -а; люди;_ (устар. и шутл.)_ человеки;_ м._ (с колич. сл. только косв. мн.: человек, человекам, человеками, о человеках).
> _Большой толковый словарь русского языка. Гл. ред. С. А. Кузнецов. СПб.: Норинт, 1998._


Вот именно, что_ устар_. и _шутл_. и *никогда* не используется современными носителями языка.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

dePrades said:


> (...) Но почему вы скажете "около десяти человек" и "около десяти лет"? (...)


Don't think too hard about it, dePrades. As Mete0rka said in #2, these two usages are simply two very common exceptions that learners of Russian need to remember. That's just how it is.

(Source: Russian, by Edna Andrews, SEELRC 2001, p62):
There are two distinct genitive plural forms for the word 'persons, people' and 'years.' In the first case, only the form
человека/человек (gen.sg/gen.pl respectively) may be used after numerals (never людей) and some adverbs of quantity (сколько, несколько), while the use of the distinct forms of 'years' (лет/годов) is semantically determined:
Mы живём на улице Гороховой уже тридцать лет.'
We’ve been living on Goro_kh_ova Street for 30 years.'
Они уехали в Израиль в конце семидесятых годов.'
They left for Israel at the end of the 1970’s.'


----------



## covar

Avanpost said:


> Вот именно, что_ устар_. и _шутл_. и *никогда* не используется современными носителями языка.


За исключением обсуждаемого случая:
"около десяти человек" - используется только _устаревшая_ форма родительного падежа множественного числа (вместо _современной_ - "около десяти людей").


----------

